# The Dangling Leaf Spider



## Burl E. (Sep 26, 2005)

I was hunting this weekend and I caught a glimps of motion out of the corner of my eye. After the rush of "That's a deer" adrenilin wore off, I relized that it was a leaf hanging from a piece of spider web. I got to looking around and seen about 10 of these "dangling leaves" hung on purpose by the hated Dangling Leaf Spider. I think it is in retaliation for knocking down their 6'+ wide web on the way to my stand that morning. Which got wraped in my bow, around my clothes, in my face and in my mouth. Can they be killed, wiped from the face of the earth? There is nothing more agravating than tring to remain still and catching something, that seems to be a wag of a tail or the flick of a deer's ear from the corner of your eye. Then you jerk your head around to see one of the Dangling Leaf Spiders handy work. I do not belive I have actualy ever seen one of these spiders throughout my many forays into the woods. What do they look like? They have got to be some big suckers to haul those leaves up to deer head high off the ground. Why do they always seem to have deer colored leaves hanging up? No greens, reds, yellows or any other colors that are not deer tan or brown. I know they are in your woods too. On a dead still, no wind at all day, this leaf was spinning, fluttering and whoping around and not another leaf in the whole woods was moving.    Was that the Dangling Leaf Spider doing that to it? I finaly got down from my stand and went to look for it to pull it down. Even though I had marked, trianglated, and confirmed its position, it was nowhere to be found when I got there. More work of the Dangling Leaf Spider. So as I was walking out, right in the same place as the morning, I walked right into the now 12' total body wraping web.   I layed there for about an hour waiting for him to claim his prize. He never showed up to get his free boot stompin'. If you know of a way to kill each and every one of these spiders let me know.


----------



## BANDERSNATCH (Sep 26, 2005)

Dangling Leaf spiders will make you look like a kung fu expert when you run into them in the dark!!!

 

Bandy


----------



## Thunder Head (Sep 26, 2005)

I hate doing the kung foo in the dark. I dont care how much of a badxxx you are nobody likes walking into one in the dark and having the spider run across your face.


----------



## BOWHUNTER! (Sep 26, 2005)

Those leaves always catch me off guard. You think they are deer. I will catch myself looking at them over and over. The kung fu is no fun at 6 o'clock in the morning.


----------



## Al33 (Sep 26, 2005)

*BurlE,*

I think we can all relate. Very humorous narative you gave us.  

BANDERSNATCH, I have done the Kung Fu moves a few times myself and had to laugh when I visualized it.   

Not having two good eyes prevents me from having any depth perception, and seeing the dangling leaf often gets my attention.   I usually have to study it a long time to figure things out. Even a very tiny bug three feet in front of me can look like a deer at 40 yards.

I have no doubt I will from now on think of the dangling leaf spider and this thread. Thanks for giving it a name. No doubt I will get a few smiles from it during future hunts.


----------



## weagle (Sep 26, 2005)

Burl E.  I think you have been a victim of the states QDsM (Quality Dangling Spider Management) program. 

 Only the male dangling spiders actually dangle leaves, with the biggest and most active leaf attracting the hot arachnid does.  A few years back, in an effort to increase the quality of the danglers, the state initiated a management program.  The program is top secret and little is know about it except that somehow the insurance companies, Haliburton, and Jackie Bushman are involved.

You may want to check the local regs before you go smashing a dangler since the fines can be hefty if it has less than 4 legs on one side.  In the mean time, get used to coming out of the woods looking like you've been in a fight with a cotton candy vender.

Good hunting,
Weagle


----------



## PWalls (Sep 27, 2005)

I always, and the key word here is ALWAYS, pick up a stick or cut a branch at my truck and use as a spider web clearer. Walk slowly and wave it in the air in front of me.

Won't take but one time of having one of those big ole yellow/green spiders run across your face and head to find an alternate way.


----------



## Thunder Head (Sep 27, 2005)

weagle said:
			
		

> Burl E.  I think you have been a victim of the states QDsM (Quality Dangling Spider Management) program.
> 
> 
> You may want to check the local regs before you go smashing a dangler since the fines can be hefty if it has less than 4 legs on one side.  In the mean time, get used to coming out of the woods looking like you've been in a fight with a cotton candy vender.
> ...


----------



## horsecreek (Sep 27, 2005)

that bout tops the pole there. you slap at yourself forever thinking hes on you somewhere after walking into those webs!

Some of thos webs are tuff! like nylon rope and gorilla glue all roled into 1.


----------



## duke13 (Sep 27, 2005)

Dawn2Dusk said:
			
		

> I thought a "dangling leaf spider" was what happened when you didn't get a good wipe on your hind-end...




     

I thought that was a klingon!


----------



## horsecreek (Sep 27, 2005)

or dingleberry!


----------



## weagle (Sep 28, 2005)

I don't think yall are taking this seriously enough.  I think you should all attend the QDsM meeting in Lawrenceville next week.  I heard GON is going to run a Poll on their next cover.

Weagle


----------



## swalker77 (Sep 28, 2005)

PWalls said:
			
		

> I always, and the key word here is ALWAYS, pick up a stick or cut a branch at my truck and use as a spider web clearer. Walk slowly and wave it in the air in front of me.
> 
> Won't take but one time of having one of those big ole yellow/green spiders run across your face and head to find an alternate way.




That is called stick-fu.  I am very well schooled in that art!!


----------



## Booner Killa (Sep 29, 2005)

That ain't all. I have them in my truck when I get back from hunting. I use my bow as my spider clearer and when I get to the stand, spend 30 dern blasted mins pullin them off my bow so I can pull it back. Then when I walk out they have already put their web back up and I sure enough walk right through it and go to hittin myself in the face and everywhere else. After opening day of bow season, I got in my truck that Monday morning and their were webs in my truck. Now that's scary!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Randy (Sep 29, 2005)

Remember last year when the spider catcher for your ATV on sale at the buck-a-rama was the joke on here.  Well, I bought one and they work great.  In fact they guy sold so many he was not back this year.  I think he was able to retire after one season.

Anyway, I have a new idea.  I have been working on one that mounts on the bill of your cap so when you are walking through the woods it will catch them.

I am also working on a connector for it that will attach it to the SteadyReady as manufactured by Knight and Hale.  I figure everybody that has a SteadyReady will want a spider catcher.  See ya'll at the buck-a-rama next year!!!!!


----------



## weagle (Sep 29, 2005)

Randy,
I think the reason that guy wasn't back at the buckarama with the ATV spider catcher is because it was outlawed under the states QDsM program.  I think anything other than a handheld stick, less than 4' long is against the regulations.  You might want to check the regs before you market that hat attachment.  It's probably legal over in South Carolina though.

Weagle


----------



## ccwonka (Sep 29, 2005)

I actualy carry a specific arrow (cracked carbon w/ no insert, so I can't shoot it) that is nothing but a spider whacker.  Note that I believe that QDsM management allows for 'in the dark' 'kung fu whacking' of 'dangling spiders' only with equipment not fit to shoot at a squirrel.


----------



## weagle (Aug 30, 2007)

Since we are already into the fall hunting season I though it might be appropriate to bring this to the top.

Weagle


----------



## SnowHunter (Aug 30, 2007)

oh lawdy that was some funny readin!!! now my stomach hurts from laughin so hard   I can just picture some of yall walkin through the woods in the early mornin, tanglin in a web, and doin the kung-fu-hit-yourself-in-the-face-whack-everything-around-you moves


----------



## FERAL ONE (Aug 31, 2007)

is the 'dangling leaf spider" related to the " horizontal web strand spinner" ? you know the kind that puts an extra shiny web strand exactly the heigth of a deers back in the only breezy part of the woods so it flashes like movement at odd intervals ?  sounds like they may be related!!!


----------



## BowtechRedneck (Aug 31, 2007)

I find them quit handy after getting to  my stand I make sure I walk into as many webs as possible.Grabing  a handfull of dry leaves and adding that last touch of camo by hanging them from my new natural glue.Sometimes theres nothing like a peacefull quite nap in the woods.Well here is what you are looking for I hope this will ease yalls fear.From my little buddieshttp://aggiehorticulture.tamu.edu/galveston/beneficial23_spiny_orb_weaver_spider.htm


----------



## NOYDB (Aug 31, 2007)

Yeah, walk into this one on your way in.

http://www.foxnews.com/story/0,2933,295249,00.html


----------



## BowtechRedneck (Aug 31, 2007)

NOYDB said:


> Yeah, walk into this one on your way in.
> 
> http://www.foxnews.com/story/0,2933,295249,00.html


 
Man that is a pretty big web I could just roll in that one or hang all around my stand to keep those blood suckers away
I dont want to get  but spiders dont bother me although I realize most people hate or are scared of them with a passion.If only those people would take the time to learn what dangers small or big that are at risk while in the woods.Instead of killing every spider and snake they see because the didnt take the time to learn how to identify what ones where harmful.It would ease there fear alot.And it would also mean less mosquito
 bitesNot to mention less cases of the west nile virus


----------



## DaGris (Aug 31, 2007)

I hate spiders.....


----------



## AXEMAN (Sep 2, 2007)

*funny  but true*

First let me start this by saying while I am not afraid of spiders in general. I am no fan of the little hary legged boogers. Ones found crawling on my body  just gets move off with little or no kung foo action.  However I do have a particularly strange reaction to any foriegn object coming near my eyeball  ("near" can sometimes be defined  in feet not inches depeding on the pointyness of said foriegn object)

 That point being established(who cant see where this is going)  I have run ito numerous  Banana spider webs in my travels to my stand in the dark. One particular morning I hunted an early muzzle loader hunt on Paulks Pasture and  as usual I snagged enough spider silk to  make a parachute. No big deal, pull it off and climbed into the lock on. About two hours later I have seen a flurry of squirrel acrobats,  slew of swamp ducks syncronised swimming and a wood pecker doing a drum solo.  It was a fine day in the deer woods.
 Then out  the blue what climbs under  the brim of my  brand new 12 dollar camo cap with the mossy oak pattern and the  soft fleece no noise material......yep you guessed it.  It was the mother of all  banana spiders all spiky and  shiny  with the morning dew clinging to her groteque yellow and black form.  So close to my shooting eye that she looked like one of them bug aliens outta Starship Troopers. Well kung foo on the ground is bad enough ... Try it while  20 foot up in a  cypress on a 2 foot by two foot platform holdin  a rifle and trying to perfect  the Hat sling of death... Must have  thrown that sucker  30 yards... 


I miss that hat


----------



## DSGB (Oct 8, 2008)

I had a leaf the other day that I just knew was a deer coming down the trail. It made me think of this thread.


----------



## gunsaler111 (Oct 9, 2008)

i thought about this very post yesterday while sittin in my stand LOL


----------



## j_seph (Oct 9, 2008)

you bunch of sissys'







              <a


----------



## MERCing (Oct 9, 2008)

BANDERSNATCH wrote:



> Dangling Leaf spiders will make you look like a kung fu expert when you run into them in the dark!!!





That is hilarious....probably because I can relate to his description


----------



## letsgohuntin (Oct 9, 2008)

PWalls said:


> I always, and the key word here is ALWAYS, pick up a stick or cut a branch at my truck and use as a spider web clearer. Walk slowly and wave it in the air in front of me.
> 
> Won't take but one time of having one of those big ole yellow/green spiders run across your face and head to find an alternate way.



lol I do the stick trick too!


----------



## Seth carter (Oct 13, 2008)

I HATE SPIDERS


----------



## bross07 (Oct 14, 2008)

BANDERSNATCH said:


> Dangling Leaf spiders will make you look like a kung fu expert when you run into them in the dark!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Bandy


----------



## Up-A-Tree (Oct 16, 2008)

*The dangling leaf spider pictures*

View attachment 195843

View attachment 195844

View attachment 195845


----------



## dawg2 (Oct 16, 2008)

PWalls said:


> I always, and the key word here is ALWAYS, pick up a stick or cut a branch at my truck and use as a spider web clearer. Walk slowly and wave it in the air in front of me.
> 
> Won't take but one time of having one of those big ole yellow/green spiders run across your face and head to find an alternate way.



Yep.  I always use a spider stick.


----------



## JD (Sep 8, 2009)

Just a reminder before the season starts....


----------



## hunter44a (Sep 8, 2009)

Man, I remember the first time I read this. TOOOO funny!!!


----------



## shortround1 (Sep 8, 2009)

Burl E. said:


> I was hunting this weekend and I caught a glimps of motion out of the corner of my eye. After the rush of "That's a deer" adrenilin wore off, I relized that it was a leaf hanging from a piece of spider web. I got to looking around and seen about 10 of these "dangling leaves" hung on purpose by the hated Dangling Leaf Spider. I think it is in retaliation for knocking down their 6'+ wide web on the way to my stand that morning. Which got wraped in my bow, around my clothes, in my face and in my mouth. Can they be killed, wiped from the face of the earth? There is nothing more agravating than tring to remain still and catching something, that seems to be a wag of a tail or the flick of a deer's ear from the corner of your eye. Then you jerk your head around to see one of the Dangling Leaf Spiders handy work. I do not belive I have actualy ever seen one of these spiders throughout my many forays into the woods. What do they look like? They have got to be some big suckers to haul those leaves up to deer head high off the ground. Why do they always seem to have deer colored leaves hanging up? No greens, reds, yellows or any other colors that are not deer tan or brown. I know they are in your woods too. On a dead still, no wind at all day, this leaf was spinning, fluttering and whoping around and not another leaf in the whole woods was moving.    Was that the Dangling Leaf Spider doing that to it? I finaly got down from my stand and went to look for it to pull it down. Even though I had marked, trianglated, and confirmed its position, it was nowhere to be found when I got there. More work of the Dangling Leaf Spider. So as I was walking out, right in the same place as the morning, I walked right into the now 12' total body wraping web.   I layed there for about an hour waiting for him to claim his prize. He never showed up to get his free boot stompin'. If you know of a way to kill each and every one of these spiders let me know.


i am not so sure i want to hunt with u, u seen a might antsy!


----------



## NOYDB (Sep 9, 2009)

$5 safety flag for bicyles at Wallyworld. Attaches to the front of your atv and is removable for walking to your stand.


----------



## JD (Sep 7, 2010)

Gettin that time of year again....


----------



## turkeyhunter78 (Sep 8, 2010)

I dont know how many times I have done the spider web kungfu you all speak of.  I am deathly afraid of spiders and hitting webs and having em crawl on my face gives me the heebee jeebee's


----------



## westcobbdog (Sep 11, 2010)

spider webs that wrap around your face or neck are always a great way to get the heart pumping. great thread 5 yrs or so old...


----------



## deerslayer357 (Sep 19, 2010)

westcobbdog said:


> spider webs that wrap around your face or neck are always a great way to get the heart pumping. great thread 5 yrs or so old...



and still HILARIOUS!!!


----------



## Fortenberry (Sep 22, 2010)

I think about this thread everytime I am in the tree stand. I have even dismissed a deer thinking it was the elusive dangling leaf spider until it snorted and ran off


----------

